# Palmer Skis



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

Levelnine Sports has some good deals on these. Anybody know anything about them. The 01 twin tip plus has a double metal layer and some rocker. I am thinking these could be a replacement for my monitor 88's at a great price.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2011)

I saw that email yesterday also and thought to myself I've never heard of them.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

I have heard of them, but I have not seen a lot of reviews. Theybare made in the Head factory in Austria.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 20, 2011)

Shaun Palmer has been building snowboards for about 15 years.  They have always been decent quality and FAST!   Then he started winning MTB downhill championships, then skiercross championships.....  and started making skis.  I don't know anyone whose had the skis but I know folks who've had the boards for years and liked them  Assuming quality is the same it could be a good find.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Shaun Palmer has been building snowboards for about 15 years.  They have always been decent quality and FAST!   Then he started winning MTB downhill championships, then skiercross championships.....  and started making skis.  I don't know anyone whose had the skis but I know folks who've had the boards for years and liked them  Assuming quality is the same it could be a good find.



I have heard a lot the boards but not many reviews on the skis.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 21, 2011)

at those prices, almost a throw away purchase.  go for it and let us know how they work out.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 21, 2011)

tekweezle said:


> at those prices, almost a throw away purchase. go for it and let us know how they work out.


 
Trying to decide.


----------



## jmn7w (Sep 7, 2011)

+1 for Palmers, i have a pair of P02's (their carving ski) and they are like buttah! very very sharp, precise carver with a variable radius (a'la Fischer Progressor) and a little hit of tip rocker for easy initiation. While they don't have the power of a race ski they are super precise and really a ton of fun. I got mine for like 320 bucks back in 08 and have them flat mounted with PX12's. 

I initally regretted not getting the plate version but these are fine and you can lay them all the way over with little to no boot out. If i had to do it again (and with the carbon version i've been tempted) i would get the plate just for a little extra stand height/leverage. either way though they absolutely rail and are very unique to boot.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 7, 2011)

FWIW Level Nine has a great chat feature or Email feature and they are pretty frank with advice.  Look them up and tell them what you are looking for.  Also take advantage of their free binding install.


----------

